# Edinburgh tattoo



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you have to admit

Brexit or not

Nobody but nobody does it better

Brilliant

Sandra


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Watching it now on the Beeb, for the first time ever.... WOW !! I need to go to see this live !!

All the various bands have been superb, but for me 'The Jordanian Army Drill Team' and the 'Royal Norwegian King's Guard' (young men in year 1 of National Service', were superb.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have been lucky enough to watch it live.It is phenomenal. I wonder how many of you realise that the parade ground slopes away from the castle quite steeply. If you get the chance go and if possible get seats on the South side,Row P or lower, because if it rains it will hit your back rather than you face into it.:wink2:

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Another of my lifetime experiences.
I was actually in the 1959 Edinburgh Tattoo as a member of the King's Squad, Royal Marines.
So much behind the scenes organisation, feeding in the hoof and chatting up the dancing girls!
It was at this tattoo back in some army barracks that we were given details of our first draft.
Some got commando units, some training courses. I was in a group of five to become the last Royal Marines to take a naval gunnery course.

Great times.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I think this is one of the things I would put on my bucket list. Next year maybe?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We watched it tonight too, has always been on my to do list. Miight have to cut down on helping family out for summer holidays.
Have already given them a list of 'no can do' for next year


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

aldra said:


> Well you have to admit
> 
> Brexit or not
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the reminder Sandra!

We've had guests today and I forgot it was on. I've just watched it on iPlayer.

Is it my imagination, or are the girls kilts getting shorter these days? Good. :grin2:

.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Is it my imagination, or are the girls kilts getting shorter these days? Good. :grin2:
> 
> .


Ah yes, the benefits of austerity cutbacks hitting tartan production :grin2::wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Sandra, just found it on iPlayer, 29 days left to watch it, We did the Braemar gathering two years ago, got pissed wet through, it killed Lizs phone it was that wet, but one of the best days of my life, even the queen was there for about 10 minutes :roll:

Very stirring stuff those massed pipe bands too.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Agree Sandra, it is superb. if anyone is in the C&CC the Scottish region organise a temporary holiday site at Dalkeith, a 10 min bus journey into the city centre. They also organise two trips to the Tattoo. The festival & fringe are really worth visiting too, so much to see for adults and kids. We took our two grandchildren there 3 years ago, the program was the size & thickness of a telephone directory. Our two were only 9 & 6 then but they lived it, we spent 5 happy long days watching shows and street theatre.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

On my bucket list now too


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Totally agree Sandra. Have been twice now and would definitely go again. As well as it being an amazing event, the atmosphere is truly wonderful, mixing with so many different nationalities watching all the displays.

Ian


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

It can be a spectacular show, on the other hand it can be a nightmare.

Sitting at home on your armchair watching it on TV with a glass of wine or whatever can be inspiring but if you are sitting on a hard seat on an exposed stand with a howling wind and pouring rain running down you neck is a different story.

Yes, go and see it but make sure you dress for the occasion.

Tickets for the 2017 Tattoo will go on sale on Thursday 1st December 2016 at 10am.

For more contact the Box Office on +44 (0)131 225 1188 or by emailing [email protected]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, we watched it on iPlayer last night, not at all what I was expecting, FF through most of it.

I was expecting the gun carriage strip and rebuild, what's happened to that, it used to be on BBC1 I recall, no notices in the TV press of either event that I've seen.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

You are thinking of the Royal tournament in London Kev, that is in later in the year. Think it still happens although not in its old form, remember when I in Singapore in the 60s the results were received every day and put in daily orders. Rivalry between the various teams was very string throughout the navy. I was always torn, in theory I was Fleet Air Arm but trained at Whale Island the home of the Pompey gun team, always ended up supporting Pompey!!
The Tattoo is based around military bands, especially pipe bands. Totally different type of show but still spectacular. Line piper up in the castle brings shivers down anyone's spine.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As I said before, try and get on the south side below row P., the wind comes at your back, if it rains you should have your black bin bag to go over you, put hole in top.:grin2: but one sits so close together the rain does not get past.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nethernut said:


> You are thinking of the Royal tournament in London Kev, that is in later in the year. Think it still happens although not in its old form, remember when I in Singapore in the 60s the results were received every day and put in daily orders. Rivalry between the various teams was very string throughout the navy. I was always torn, in theory I was Fleet Air Arm but trained at Whale Island the home of the Pompey gun team, always ended up supporting Pompey!!
> The Tattoo is based around military bands, especially pipe bands. Totally different type of show but still spectacular. Line piper up in the castle brings shivers down anyone's spine.


Ah thanks Nethernut, I couldn't recall its title, I'll put a wishlist search in on Virgin and it'll record automatically   Hopefully.

Watch out for the one being run over near the end


----------

